# Milu



## MILU (May 24, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is what it takes to make my bun's blog... I'm not too smart for these things, I guess. I hope I'm doing this right. 


I had a rabbit called "Fedorento" who died at the age of 6 months. He was very happy, seemed healthy, was ok the night before his death (even did naughty things, he used to destroy lots of things when playing, hehe).... but, from out of the blue, he died in my hands. I couldn't find any vet willing to help him.

This was Fedorento, my 1st rabbit: 
















After I lost him, I couldn't stay the void... that's when "MILU" was brought to me. He has more than 500 names, his first name was "Poulet", but MILU is the name he seems to like most.









He was tiny, smaller than my hand. Really thin and fast. I was afraid I'd break him, 'cause he was so thin and fragile! 









With time - and lots of love - he grew bigger and stronger. He keeps scaring me with the dental issues that started developing at the age of 5, but I guess I shouldn't. He's been through a lot of trouble and we all think he'll leave us but he always recover. Who'd say that thin little fragile thing would be this strong?

** Of course he wouldn't make it without the help of RO!! Thank you all for your priceless help!































I'm an artist and here you can see my bunny "helping" me photograph my pieces, by sniffing and making sure they were all "ok":








This is him watching TV (he loves the bloodiest news show on tv... funny as it is, he likes to eat watching it!!) and the chair we tried to protect with boxes, but my bun destroyed them all.















He even became a funny Easter greeting...



























This is a pic the night before my bun's 1st dental procedure. He was all wretched, thin, sick... who'd say that that would have been nothing compared to what would come, and that he'd bravely face it all "without a problem"?







He's still fighting his dental issues, losing some weight, but he's ok. This is him in March, by my mother's leg while she was sleeping. There's nothing he likes more than staying by people!


----------



## hartleybun (May 25, 2010)

what a brave and beautiful bunny he is a credit to your care - you must be so proud of him


----------



## kirbyultra (May 25, 2010)

He's very pretty


----------



## MILU (May 26, 2010)

Thank you, Donna and Helen! Your rabbits are beautiful, too, as I see in the pics! What sweet friends they are, all of them! 
I try to take good care of my fluffy friend, I'm the one who chose to have him, so I gotta give him the best. Sometimes it's hard when things are out of our reach, but I found out that everybody from rabbits Online is really nice and they helped me keep my bunny alive. If it wasn't for this help, my bunny wouldn't be around me anymore. I'm surely proud of him, but I owe a lot to RO!

:angelandbunny:


----------



## cheryl (May 27, 2010)

What a gorgeous boy Milu is..his pictures are just lovely..


----------



## kirbyultra (May 27, 2010)

We love having you around. I am glad that RO has been helpful for you. I hope you'll post up more pics of Milu in the future


----------



## Amy27 (May 28, 2010)

Milu is adorable. I have a thing for white animals. I just think they are so cute. I have 2 all white cats, 1 all white rabbit, and one white rabbit with brown spots. I just love white fur on animals. I hope you share more pictures of Milu soon!


----------



## MILU (May 28, 2010)

Thanks, you are so nice! 
Ok, here go more pix of my bun!! These are old, he hasn't been in a good mood for pics lately with the dental issues. He hasn't even played much, or followed me all over like he usually does... but he'll be ok.

Sleeping... (I love this pic!)








Long-tailed rabbit (haha)







He won't eat that leaf anymore, and it's always been his favorite! After his 1st dental procedures, a lot has changed, even though he only had his teeth filed, not extracted. 








Pretending he's a bibelot, not a rabbit.... 








With his "inanimate friends" when he was "a kid".... such good times!








His favorite place to eat while watching tv - and he eats watching the WORST, bloodiest news show on tv. Cartoons? Bah, that's for "kids"... heheh. He doesn't like cartoons or movies, he turns his back at them. He likes what I call "the bloody news", religious tv shows and also some country music shows that were canceled (perhaps because the hosts had no idea what they were doing, making mistakes often?), my rabbit was probably the only audience to the extinct "Country Star" and "Terra Nativa". 
I tried to explain "it's the rabbit" who likes the show, but nobody believes me. hahah 
Once when watching his favorite religious show, they said "if you feel it in your heart to make us a donation, our bank account is..." - half the phrase was said and my rabbit ran to the television staring at the priest attentively, as if he understood and wanted to donate. I wish I had taken a pic or made a video of that!! 






Hmmm.. maybe you'd like to test the Youtube video of the country music show with your rabbits... heheh let me know if they get "hypnotized" too.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fQVVpQljhI[/ame]

My brother made some funny drawings of my rabbit... I had to do the same! hehe 
* Cupim and Pezschxe are some of his funny names. "Cupim" means "termite" (hahah) and Pezschxe is a funny (wrong and almost "unspellable") way to write "peixe", that means "fish". It's always funny to call my bun other animal names.  I still have to go to a vet and write his name on the form as "Pezschxe" - they won't be able to read it, hehehe - my rabbit is always fun!


----------



## kirbyultra (May 28, 2010)

LOL I love the sleeping and long tail pics. He's really a special boy!


----------



## hln917 (May 30, 2010)

Check out the long tail! Love the picture of Milu on top of the stereo, he probably figure he can look like a statue and you won't find him.


----------



## MILU (May 31, 2010)

I guess my bun liked to stay on top of the stereo because of the "aerial view" he had from there... heheh or maybe he was playing "hide and seek" with us. I put stuff there so he won't jump there anymore. Sometimes we'd really ask ourselves where he was! 

I'm glad as tonight I noticed a little belly almost as big as in pics taken in November, before his dental issues. He's been really thin, I can still feel his bones when I carry him on my lap. I want him to eat as much as he can before he's back to the dentist for the 4th time. God only knows if he'll have his teeth extracted.. [


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 31, 2010)

Love your blog! Great pics! Very cute shots. Love the close butt shots, haha.


----------



## hln917 (May 31, 2010)

I'm glad Milu is gaining a little weight back. Keeping my fingers crossed that Miludoesn't need his molars extracted. I will most likely have to extract my Shades' incisor b/c they are not aligned properly and she needs it trimmed every month. I can't imagine also having the molars gone.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 31, 2010)

Very cute bunny, great blog.


----------



## MILU (May 31, 2010)

Thanks everybody! I'll post more pics soon. :hearts
@ Crys: I try to take pics from different angles... the results are funny, but they depend on how still my rabbit is. 
@ Helen: sorry to hear about Shade's incisors. MILU has his incisors misaligned too (which only happened after his 3rd dental procedure, on his molars, I still don't know why). Hopefully it will be ok when the molars are truly fixed.


----------



## MILU (May 31, 2010)

Now that he's gaining weight I took some more pics of my baby:

Baroque pretty baby... 








XIX century Dutch style rabbit portrait:









Baroque veggie-Poulet (Poulet was his 1st name):


----------



## MILU (May 31, 2010)

Watch the Magic Vanishing Bunny doing his trick. This is how he looks when starts disappearing - Oh!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 2, 2010)

You did NOT name him Poulet to begin with!!! That is *hysterical* LOL!!! So funny and cute!


----------



## MILU (Jun 2, 2010)

I love to call my pets random strange names... funnier than the names is how people react to them. :biggrin2:

Once someone asked me "Why is his name 'Poulet'"?
I said "It means chicken in French" :duck: (* here chicken doesn't mean anything other than the food, or the bird) 
And the person said "ahhh, NOW it makes sense! Chicken, of course."
:laugh:

I really don't get that "sense". There's actually no sense for that name... (well, that was my intention when I named him "Poulet"). I mean, who'd look at a rabbit and think of chicken? Well, for some reason, someone thought it made sense. LOL
My bun makes me laugh even when he does absolutely nothing at all.

** Today I bought strawberries and gave the tops to my 'chicken'-bun but he didn't like them.


----------



## hln917 (Jun 3, 2010)

I like the patch of hair on Milu's forehead! Ok I didn't understand what the word Poulet meant. Now I get the second picture!:biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 3, 2010)

Milu is such a pretty boy! Does his name mean anything? I love all the pictures of him. My favorite is the one of him standing in front of the gray wall. Very cool. Of course I like the one of his long tail too. My Rory has a super long tail and it's good to know there are others like him 

How is Milu's weight doing? Would it be possible to supplement him with food? Like crush up pellets until they're really powdery, mix with water, and syringe into his mouth so he doesn't have to chew? Or feed him Critical Care? If you can't get Critical Care in Brazil, I'm sure someone would be willing to ship some from you.

Oh and Fedorento was a cutie too! What kind of art do you? The foot kind of freaked me out when I didn't know what it was. It sure looks realistic!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 3, 2010)

Oooh forgot to say that I want to name a bunny Wombat sometime. Other animal names on bunnies are so funny, and wombats are so adorable!


----------



## MILU (Jun 3, 2010)

@ Helen: Thanks! "Poulet" means chicken in French. It doesn't make any sense to call my rabbit "chicken", so don't worry if you think there's no sense in doing this.. heheh I like to give my bun funny names.


@ Shiloh: Alaska? How cool! I've always wanted to go there! 
MILU's doing much better, thanks, and thanks for Fedorento too. Despite his troubled teeth, MILU's been eating well and even getting "fat" again  although he only wants to eat carrot tops and pellets, not other sorts of leaves that he liked before. He hates vitamins. I dropped some in his water and he simply wouldn't drink it. We don't have Critical Care, and I hope I don't need it anymore. 

Sorry if my foot sculpture freaked you out. I made hands and ear sculptures too (some years ago), but I can draw, paint, sculpt, go from cute to realistic or weird, do some graphic design, some video and even some lame animations.



Here's the latest silly video starring MILU:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3wvqq5EVSs[/ame]


"Milu" is a common name for people in Brazil. I think it sounds snob, and t's used either for men or women (80% chance women's though), not usual for pets, what makes it funny enough. Sometimes it happens that people get confused and call my bun "she" despite I say it's "HE" and "he is a male". He has lots of other names, I was listing all the hundreds but my 1st computer died taking a list of +300 with it.  Now the list would probably be on the 600s.
MILU (usually I write it all caps, here) is my bun's favorite name for sure.

Wombat? hehehe how cute! Maybe you can use it as a nick-name to one of your rabbits? That's how I started my silly habit of giving hundreds of names to one single animalâ¦ and he knows I'm calling him, regardless of the fast change sometimes.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 3, 2010)

Vivian, I posted some photos of Rory's long tail in my new blog: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=58233&forum_id=6

My bunnies have 5 trillion nicknames, too! I think that's why none of them know their names.

Glad to hear that Milu is fattening up. Poor guy! And I think his name is cool


----------



## MILU (Jun 4, 2010)

Funny to know I'm not the only one who gives so many names to my pets. My bun actually knows all those names are his, it's incredible! I even call him "ancient" names I gave him 5 years ago and he still knows that's his name. I even make my computer call him to test if he knows it's his name or if he's just guessing because of the pitch or the way I say his name. Nah, he knows it!
It's funny how he stares at the computer, like saying, "what the heck do YOU, little weird box, want from me??" LOL He was expecting the "box" to tell him something else, but it was only calling him. Silly box! Can't do a thing.
:big wink:


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 4, 2010)

That's so amazing that he knows all his names. He must hear you call all his names a LOT! 

Of all my buns, I think Toby knows his name and also most of the English language. Possibly Kirby too. Kirby has the most nicknames, then Toby, then Penny. The boys sometimes share nicknames so it does get confusing  Penny's names are more mean-ish because she gave me such a hard time peeing everywhere, but it was all said in good fun. lol Like my favorite, Queen Penelope, Ruler of Urination. (Modified from "King Kirby, Ruler of Rabbit Nation").


----------



## MILU (Jun 5, 2010)

Helen
I think it's inevitable that we end up calling our buns those "mean-ish" names related to their intense "bathroom activity"â¦ heheheh
My bun has some nicknames of that kind tooâ¦ there's a (human) name "Caco" that is just a name (it is actually the Brazilian version for naming Kermit the frog), but "Caco" also sounds like the masculine form for "caca", which is a childish way to say "poop". Of course that made my bun became "Caco", "little Caco", and all sorts of similar ones, like "Caqui" (which sounds somewhat similar to "caca", but it means the color beige)â¦ LOL when I call him these names nobody suspects there is a meaning behind them. People must wonder why I call him "beige" if he's white. This time there is a hidden sense in the namesâ¦ heheh
If he pees too much I may as well call him Little Yellow, heheh.


----------



## hln917 (Jun 5, 2010)

I call Baci "Sir Poop A'lot.":biggrin2:


----------



## MILU (Jun 5, 2010)

Hahah - that is a great one too, sounds like Lancelot. Great job! Would you let me use a mix of the Portuguese version of it with MILU? Please? That would be "Sir. Cagalot"!!! 
heheh
Hmmmm that also makes me think of "Cagalote" (which sounds like "cachalote" - a kind of whale). I'm so silly...


----------



## MILU (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh - I've just got the "Urination" - "rabbit nation" joke now... duh.. it takes time sometimes.. LOL


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 5, 2010)

Heh, my guys get "mean" nicknames too. Why ARE so many pet nicknames related to poop/pee? It's kinda weird. Phoebe is called WeeWee (actually that just came about because I'm calling her Phoebe but with W instead of F and B sounds) and Tinkette (like tinkle, another word for urine). Ned is called Tootles or Mr. Tootles a lot... toot is another word for fart. Rory is Beanie Weenie Tooter Man. Beans supposedly make people fart, and Beanie has been his nickname for years, so it led to that... Also, sorry if you knew what tinkle and toot are already, I wasn't sure if you're 100% English fluent or what


----------



## MILU (Jun 6, 2010)

@ Helen: just letting you know that when I said "duh" in my previous comment, it wasn't to the "Ruler of Urination" nickname (which is great!!!), I said "duh" to myself, for not having understood the great nickname joke before! It's very smart and funny!

@ Shiloh: No, I'm not 100% English fluent (you may see lots of mistakes on my posts, I usually edit them trying to fix wrong stuff or things that may sound different from what I mean) thanks for explaining the words, I always like to learn more, as well as being corrected! 
It's funny to know more people name their pets "mean-ish" names too.. heheh


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 6, 2010)

*hotmaildeal wrote: *


> @ Helen: just letting you know that when I said "duh" in my previous comment, it wasn't to the "Ruler of Urination" nickname (which is great!!!), I said "duh" to myself, for not having understood the great nickname joke before! It's very smart and funny!


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Whenever Penny pees on the floor (which is not very often anymore, but does happen on occasion), I always tell on her to the King. "Kirby, can you please tell your love interest that we don't do such uncivilized acts in the Rabbit Nation!"


----------



## hln917 (Jun 6, 2010)

I just saw the video of Milu eating the orange. Never knew they like oranges! How cute. He is really a gorgeous rabbit! Love his fur.


----------



## MILU (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for complimenting MILU, Helen. I, for instance, think your bunnies (and I got to say ALL other ones I see on RO!) are prettier than mine. MILU would be SO jealous if he knew!  Thanks for watching the video too.

I didn't know bunnies like oranges either (I myself won't eat them, heheh) but Helen (Kirby's rabbit nation Helen) told me about this link: http://www.rabbit.org/care/fruits.html and there I found safe fruits for rabbits. I used to give MILU bananas, apple, plums, peaches and mango. He more than loves the 3 last ones! When I buy coconuts I give him the hard shell so he can play with it (there's some "hair-like" fiber in it, he bites it). 
By the way, did I mention he ate strawberry and the tops? I'd give him only the tops, but he didn't even touch them the 1st time I tried. I decided to try again, giving him the fruit first - that worked well! 
I've also realized that the open market we have in some places once a week sells stuff that are accommodated in boxes with hay or thin wood chips. I don't know what kind of hay that is, but I brought a big bunch to my bun, and some wood chips too, but he doesn't care about them, just as usual with all the toys I give him. He's not as happy with what I give him as he was when he was a kid.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 6, 2010)

Its not hard to imagine that he knows all his nicknames, bunny's are a lot smarter then people think.

I hate to think of the other names my buns might be calling me!:biggrin2:


----------



## MILU (Jun 6, 2010)

Dave, that's a good point I never thought of! Oh my, I don't want to imagine what my bun calls me either when I close the door leaving him outside, or when I eat bread (that I learned I can't give him) and he wants it but I give him bunny food instead. What I know is that he thinks I'm really stupid for "not understanding" what he wants.
Maybe we should start a new thread asking people to post the "mean-ish" names they call their rabbits, heheh


----------



## cheryl (Jun 6, 2010)

Great video of Milu eating some orange...he's so adorable

Some of my bunnies like to eat a bit of orange as well..


----------



## MILU (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks, Cheryl! Isn't it funny that rabbits eat oranges? hehe
I can't wait to discover more things MILU would like to eat...


----------



## MILU (Jun 9, 2010)

kirbyultra wrote:


> *hotmaildeal wrote: *
> 
> 
> > @ Helen: just letting you know that when I said "duh" in my previous comment, it wasn't to the "Ruler of Urination" nickname (which is great!!!), I said "duh" to myself, for not having understood the great nickname joke before! It's very smart and funny!
> ...



What should I tell MILU when he does that? He's somewhat like Penny, sometimes he does uncivilized acts too. I guess he must be either showing off (maybe he thinks he's being "cool" doing that??) or maybe he's mad at me and wants to see me cleaning all over. I don't know about the rabbit nation, but when I clean MILU's bathroom he can hardly wait and makes more stuff there right after I clean. He must laugh at my face... "CLEAN, SLAVE, CLEAN!"


----------



## hln917 (Jun 9, 2010)

At least Milu is courteous enough to wait till you're finished cleaning his litter pan. Mine just go on the empty spot b/c they are so impatient like their mother! Forget the royal family like Kirby'sHelen's Rabbit Nation, mine are ghetto!


----------



## MILU (Jun 9, 2010)

Well, it happens too! Less often now that he's a grown up rabbit, but as a kid it was common for MILU to be desperate while I cleaned his bathroom... He finally learned that I'm not removing the bathroom away from him, and he'll be able to do his stuff when he wants, after I clean, hehe.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 11, 2010)

Penny still does not understand that the litter box is for business, I think. She thinks that's where she eats. She poops whenever she eats. If her salad is too big or she happens to need to go while eating pellets from her dish, she will leave me some presents next to the dish. This is a huge reason I had to remove the hay rack. She thinks the place near the hay rack is her own portable toilet.

I tested Kirby before. He has a firm understanding of "where he's supposed to go" even if there is no box there. If the litter box happens to be gone because I am cleaning it, too bad for me. The King usually paces around looking very pissed off that the box is absent and when he can't hold it anymore, he writes a firmly worded note for his slave, "....faster next time....." Yes, you guessed what the "......." is written with.:expressionless Kirby does not need any food associations to poop in there. Sometimes he is sleeping, but will wake up suddenly, run to the box, lift his tail, and then hop out as soon as he's done. I'm pretty sure he poops when there is no box there just to express his disapproval of me removing it at a bad time. 

Toby uses the litter box unlike any rabbit I've ever known. He is the epitome of clean. He knows that if he needs to go, he goes in only 1 place. He will hold it until he cannot hold it anymore and if the box is not there, it's not his fault. When I moved him from this xpen to the condo, I expected him to be very unfamiliar with the space and not know where the toilet is. But I was wrong. Toby never associates the litter box with being in 1 "place". He knows the litter box and will recognize it anywhere. When he moved from rabbit room to living room he knew exactly where the box had moved to. When he moved into the 2 level condo, I put him on the 2nd floor. He did not know how to go the first floor (where the litter box is). He hopped around, looking very serious for 2 hours. He was just too scared to go down the ramp and explore. Finally, my hubby told me to pick up Toby and put him downstairs so he knows what is downstairs and doesn't have to be scared. Immediately after I picked him up and put him downstairs, he jumped in the box and peed. Toby is a VERY smart rabbit, but mostly he's held back by being scared of stuff.


----------



## Amy27 (Jun 13, 2010)

Milu is so adorable. I love the sleeping picture!


----------



## MILU (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks, Amy! 

Helen, I guess I know what "...." stands for. My bun gets mad at me, too. Sometimes, when he gets too mad, he makes a real mess WHILE I'm cleaning. 

It's incredible how, when he sees me cleaning, he runs to his bathroom and HAS to do his "job" there, right at that moment. He's learning how to control this sudden urge, but sometimes he still gets mad and punishes me for being evil. Yes, I'm so evil that, in one minute, I steal all the hard work he did for so many hours. "So much labor for nothing", he says. (lol)

He's more educated than any other pet I've had, but still he's not 100% trained, like Toby. That is a dream pet! It's possible to tell places where MILU has stayed for more than some minutes. Sometimes he leaves some "evidence" in places he stays for long. I can even tell how long by how much "evidence" is left. heheh

**** Note: As I'm writing this, he's just jumped on my bed and did some of his "hard work" there. He hasn't been naughty like this lately... I guess he's mad at my computer. He's really jealous when I stare at "the stupid box". :crash Before using my bed as a bathroom, he jumped on my lap and tried to kill another mouse of my computer, biting its cord. I can't mention the number of mice he broke (my friend gave me this one and it's brand new, it's the 2nd time I'm using it), also chargers, etc... my friends tell me to give MILU some $100 bills, they say it would be cheaper than letting my bunny chew all my electronics. It would actually be cheaper, but money is a dirty thing that everybody touches and is full of germs, :shame I still haven't given any to MILU. Only the best to my dear termite.

:bow:bow:bow:bow


**** As I hit the "reply" button, AGAIN he jumped on my lap, tried to eat the mouse cord and I saw him lifting his tail on my bed - just in time for me to grab him this time and take him to HIS bathroom, but guess? He didn't do anything there. He's waiting for the chance to take revenge against the enemy, that "stupid box" (computer), hehe :crash:crash:crash:crash:crash:crash

If only he knew I'm using "the box" to talk about HIM, and that I don't forget about him when I stare at "the box"... 
:bunnyheart


----------



## Nummy (Jun 14, 2010)

:biggrin:Milu is just wonderful! And makes a great model too. I didn't think to try Nummy on some oranges. I think they just loves sweets! I can't believe the tail on Milu! Wow etretty bunny!


----------



## MILU (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks!! I couldn't believe my eyes the 1st time I saw MILU eating orange, I hardly ever eat it myself!! Last night I gave him some pieces of tangerine, he loved them too, ask Nummy if he wants a piece next time you eat it


----------



## MILU (Jun 14, 2010)

"Fresh" footage of MILU eating carrot tops - I've just made it some minutes ago. If you turn up the volume, you may hear a sound like a "creek, creek, creek" from his teeth. I guess the fact that they're misaligned must make them grit each other and produce that sound.. it's not the sound of the leaves being chewed. 
But I'm glad he still can eat anyway. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhsM5HBxB98[/ame]

You can hear the noise better when MILU comes closer to the mic in the end of the video - of course he had to come sniff the camera and see if it would make a good dessert. I couldn't help but laugh.... (and wish I had a decent camera!! heheh)


----------



## Nummy (Jun 15, 2010)

:inlove:Milu is adorrable... I think I should make a video, it's nice to see the little rabbits in action!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 15, 2010)

:hearts MILU eating things!


----------



## cheryl (Jun 15, 2010)

Aww loved the video!


----------



## MILU (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks!!! I encourage everybody to make videos of your bunnies too, they're all SO cute!!!


----------



## MILU (Jun 16, 2010)

Milu has been entering a new phase of peeing and destroying my room. 
I'm not sure why, I spend a lot time with him (maybe even too much, so he can't stand 3 hours by himself?)...

He's been opening the door of my room and peeing all over and chewing stuff. He does it when I'm in the kitchen or bathroom, so I don't see him making a mess - although some times I can hear it from far. 
He knows I'll get mad if I catch him destroying my room, so, when it happens, he gets invisible. 
:whistling

Becoming invisible is very easy: h34r2 :embarrassed:
All he has to do is sniffing the floor and leaving my room. 

When I see him out of the room, that means he was OUT, all of the time, and has never been inside there 
:nod (that's how rabbit logic works, more or less like the theory of relativity - you know rabbits are more intelligent than humans and know cosmic secrets that we don't know). 
By never having been in my room, MILU has no idea who peed there or chewed the last charger that is still working (despite all the times MILU attempted to murder this last one). onder:

He actually looks at all that savagery made in my room with a face that clearly shows how disgusted he is with such a horrendous thing, and his face clearly states that he's puzzled trying to figure out WHO did that, and when he finds out, oh yes, he'll take care of that villain and teach him a good lesson. If only he could find out who he is......!
What a hero. et:

The way he gets invisible is so hilarious I can't get mad at him. 
I don't know how to educate him again. He was ok.. now maybe I'm being to permissive and he thinks he can do whatever he wants?


----------



## MILU (Jun 17, 2010)

I'll post MILU's pic for the photo contest here too: he doesn't love Brazil much (mostly because there aren't savvy vets here and he's always in trouble when he needs medical attention), but he likes to eat fruits and play so I portrayed him as the "banana-winged angel MILU" - flying all over, playing and eating all at the same time.










* I guess bananas, fruits and beaches correspond to the idea that most people make of Brazil. What I see out of my window is different, though: a concrete jungle and the worst traffic of the world. Nothing like what people expect to find here!

This a nice pic of here:






This is the lovely construction site right next to my building. They love to be noisy at 1, 2 or 3 am, 7 am, but at 3 or 5 pm they're all quiet. Go figure. I don't really mind (except for MILU), but most people do.






** oh yes, they're so smart that a they made huge crane fall down. You can see it in the pic. They tried to use it in a heavy rain season, going up and down ramps, etc... it was good entertainment to watch them trying to lift that giant. And good that they got quiet for some days too


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 17, 2010)

Wow, I didn't know Brazil looked like that. Looks a lot like where I live!

What a great job you did with Milu's photo entry. The banana wings are SO funny, and very creative. I love it! Milu must be very proud! :biggrin:


----------



## MILU (Jun 17, 2010)

You're from New York, right? I know NYC and it looks WAY better than here! NY is the place to be!
Thank you about the pic, I tried to make MILU's environment better at least in the virtual world... 
and we're all still waiting for Penny's entry!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 17, 2010)

I am glad he is looking for the culprit who is destroying things, thats nice to have a bunny so dedicated to your protection.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 17, 2010)

hotmaildeal wrote:


> You're from New York, right? I know NYC and it looks WAY better than here! NY is the place to be!
> Thank you about the pic, I tried to make MILU's environment better at least in the virtual world...
> and we're all still waiting for Penny's entry!


Yes, I'm in NYC but depending on where you look, it can be pretty dumpy too! 

Ummm I am working on Penny's... lol

BTW, how do you cut out Milu's body from your pictures so well?? Do you use a program? I have such a hard time cutting out my buns with my shaky hand and mouse....


----------



## MILU (Jun 18, 2010)

Dave - yes, MILU is always looking for who did the sick attacks to my room. He's never found any suspects, but he works hard on the case. 

Helen - I used "Macromedia Fireworks". 
I erased the background around MILU using a round eraser. Then you need to adjust the "edge" to be smoother (never leave it on zero or it will look too sharp, with square edges around the image) but I don't like it too smooth either. An edge of about "25" must be ok. You can enter different numbers and see what you like best. If you enter 100, in my opinion, the image may look unnatural. Zero gets too sharp. I guess any program must give you the possibility to adjust the size and edge of your eraser tool. Unfortunately, it takes hand and mouse (and patience!!!) to do it right. Some tools that are supposed to help they don't give better results than time-consuming mouse work.

I did this erasing process on MILU's pic and searched for other images on the web (all individual fruits, landscapes...) then I erased the background of each fruit the same way, leaving their background transparent, and finally pasted all MILU and fruit images on pics of beaches (there are 2 different pics of 2 beaches there  ). It took some time, but it's for MILU, right? heheh
Let me know if you need more help with it.

**** On photoshop: you click on the eraser tool, then on "brush". It will show you options for the "master diameter", that will adjust the size, and below, "hardness", that will adjust what is the "edge" on Fireworks. About 75% hardness must be ok.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks for that explanation! I literally was using MS Paint that comes with windows and it's so basic that it just erases pixel by pixel so it was slow, and very frustrating. The result isn't even that great as you end up seeing lines from the original pic around my buns. I then used a free software called GIMP to layer the pics on each other as transparencies. That's the one thing I couldn't get Paint to so for my life. I should see if Gimp has the eraser hardness option! It is an open source app modeled after Photoshop. It is not very fast but then again neither is Photoshop lol! It has a lot of features and it's free. I have never used it before this photo contest, and I think I should explore it some more.

You certainly spent a lot of time on this!!! It was so much work to get milu such a great photo entry!


----------



## MILU (Jun 18, 2010)

You're welcome. I've actually been working on an image I made on Paint to enter a charge contest with it - it's taking forever to fix all the problems for printing though... deadline is today... :expressionless 

Paint is a limited application, and, funny as it sounds, I'm good drawing caricatures using it, but I can't do it well on other applications  
I haven't used GIMP but if it's like photoshop, it must be good. You even made glitter text! :thumbup Good job!!!!!! You should definitely explore it more.
Why do I think Penny's pic will be the cutest?


----------



## hln917 (Jun 18, 2010)

*hotmaildeal wrote: *


> Milu has been entering a new phase of peeing and destroying my room.
> I'm not sure why, I spend a lot time with him (maybe even too much, so he can't stand 3 hours by himself?)...


Sebastian used to leave us little presents on our bed. It was his way of telling us he wants OUT!


----------



## MILU (Jun 18, 2010)

Out..? Milu is free to go where he wants.. Maybe his "gifts" are his sense of adventure saying "let me do something forbidden and see if I can get away with it" - ? I don't know. Some weeks ago he was nice, he went to his bathroom to lay his gifts there. 
:?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 20, 2010)

I love the pics after my first comment. Funny how you said different angles, haha, that face w/ no ears!:biggrin:


----------



## MILU (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm glad you like MILU's pics. Here go more fresh pics, taken yesterday, it's funny how his tail looks like a 3rd leg when he lays down


----------



## MILU (Jun 20, 2010)

These are more last month's pics:

Why "food" when there's "foot"?














MILU, the mono-eared rabbit!


----------



## MILU (Jun 21, 2010)

This is my favorite pic ever of MILU! It's his "MILU, the 2-headed bunny" pic:

When I was in the USA last year, I asked my friends if they've ever seen a "Brazilian bunny". I then told them how I saw American rabbits and they "look really weird, they have ONLY 1 HEAD!" (LOL) I pretend I was serious telling them how strange it was to see those poor rabbits with only 1 head, and I told them that in Brazil every rabbit has 2 heads. I said that I had to pat both heads at the same time, or they'd get jealous and fight. hahah some friends actually believed me... I told them later it was just a joke.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 21, 2010)

What a cute Bunny. I love his third leg. LOL

Susan


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 21, 2010)

Milu has more than a 3rd leg, he has a 2nd head. HAHAHA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 23, 2010)

Cute!:biggrin:


----------



## hln917 (Jun 23, 2010)

Love the idea of Milu's 2 head. I think I may try that; next time I go oversea, I'll come back with pictures to show friend herewhat the rabbits looklike "over there!"

Read the sad story about your other bunny on Kirby's Helen blog. You can't blame yourself, you didn't wish it. I'm sure he had some underlying health issue and it was just a coincidence.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 23, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> You can't blame yourself, you didn't wish it. I'm sure he had some underlying health issue and it was just a coincidence.


Ditto. I totally agree... poor thing may have been hiding his illness and it was just a stroke of bad luck


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 27, 2010)

How is Milu doing this week, Vivian? We miss seeing him!


----------



## MILU (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi everybody 

How I missed you all, and all the stories about your bunnies! My internet has been dead slow lately, I even try to access the website but it takes so long to load the pages that I give up... I can hardly check my emails with this slow connection. I don't know why it gets like this, sometimes it happens. 

Yes, my 1st bunny lived about 6 months, only 3 with me... 
MILU will be 6 years old in January. I hope so! I guess we'll visit his dentist soon again for a 4th procedure. I hope he doesn't come back home with another problem like last time, when they made his incisors (that were aligned) get misaligned. God only knows what they did. 

I checked MILU's chin last week and noticed that it seems like something is "purging" there. His chin gets wet, but it's not drool from his mouth. He's got some lumps under his chin (into the skin), I don't know if the wet stuff comes from the lumps...  Every time I went to the vets and dentists, I told them about the lumps and even with the x-ray, they all only said "I don't know what that is". If anyone has a clue of what it may be, please let me know! He's been sneezing a little since yesterday, and it seems like the white mucus in his nose will be back. It doesn't seem bad now, but if it gets, I'll give him some antibiotic. He's been ok, though. 

The other day he broke a glass that was close to the bed. He knows he's not supposed to be in my room when I'm not there, and felt bad when I saw him there, but he pretended he didn't break the glass.

Yet another day I met him on my bed again, he was so cute. When he saw me, he started looking for a reason to be there, and he found it: he saw a hair ribbon on my bed and he was pointing to it when I arrived, and started biting it, showing to me that he jumped on my bed to protect it against the evil ribbon (that he hasn't even seen before I arrived). LOL I love my little bun. By the way, his new name is Havoc. He surely deserves it! 

Well, I'll take a look at some bunny blogs now, hoping my connection gets back to normal soon. Lots of love to you all!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh no are the lumps red or swollen? Could be an abcess that got burst?  I really hope not. I have heard rabbits get some infection some place and the infection travels to some other part of the body nearby then forms an abcess  I hope it's nothing like that!


----------



## MILU (Jun 30, 2010)

Helen, Thanks for your input!
My bunny had some lumps since the 1st time he went to the vet and they didn't know what they were. They're not red or swollen, they can't be seen as lumps in his chin, I only know they're there through touching the area and massaging it. 

Every time the dentists examined MILU, they said they didn't find any abscesses, but, having found spurs, I'm not sure if they really cared to look for abscesses. 
My bun has some other little lumps in other places under his skin, like in his back, but those seem to be ok, never changed size or anything. I started worrying about his chin when it was wet and it didn't seem to be from drool or food. I really hope it's not bad. MILU has been "ok" though, playing and being naughty as usual. Since yesterday I noticed changes in his droppings, but nothing too bad, as sometimes they're smaller and sometimes seem ok. MILU is still eating... I thought the chin may be an abscess too, but I'll pray that it's not. I guess there isn't much more I can do. I'll take him to the dentist again but I confess that sometimes I'm more afraid of our vets than the diseases themselves. 
Do your buns have an area under their chin that has the fur "hard" or different from the rest of their fur? MILU's had it, I've always wondered if this is normal. It wasn't wet before though... and it seems to form a little crust...


----------



## hln917 (Jun 30, 2010)

Vivian~ I would post in the infirmary, hopefully someone can help there re: the lump. I'm sending good wishes for Milu's vet visit. It must be frustrating that you are limited to rabbit savvy vets. I already told hubby if we ever move, we must make sure the location is "stocked" with rabbit savvy vets!

He's such a smart rabbit, he was trying to help you clean up your room!


----------



## MILU (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks, Helen! I already have a thread in the infirmary (that's actually how I got to know RO) and all the help I got there has always saved my bunny's life. If it wasn't for RO, MILU wouldn't be here anymore! 
Oh yes, my dear Havoc always helps me cleaning up and organizing my home. He also likes to decorate. He paints yellow dots and puts some little brown balls here and there if he thinks places would look better with more elements. LOL Aren't bunny natural artists?


----------



## MILU (Jun 30, 2010)

BTW, yes, I totally agree you gotta move to a place packed with savvy vets. I want to move but I know here is still the city that has more resources for a rabbit than others. Vets, clinics and even rabbit food is easier to find here than in other places I can move to.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 30, 2010)

I just read Milu's blog through for the very first time... WOW! 
I remember reading along with his teeth issues earlier this year... you two are quite the pair 

I really enjoyed all of your great photos of the little guy... he sure has one long tail


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 30, 2010)

To be honest, I've never been allowed to touch my bunnies' chins. It's kind of the sacred spot, like their belly. So I don't actually know if they have little bumps and lumps there  The crusting is kind of concerning though. Does it smell bad? If it's a burst abscess, it would probably smell pretty vile... I think?

Yeah I second what Helen said -- asking in the infirmary might help get some ideas about the lumps on the chin and on the body.


----------



## MILU (Jun 30, 2010)

@ Autumn - thanks for reading! MILU has been having dental issues since January, he's a fighter but also a good faker, sometimes he pretends he's ok and suddenly gets illâ¦ he's been ok, although he's been too quiet since yesterday...

@ Helen - so bunnies won't let us touch their chins and bellies? MILU lets me touch him anywhere. The place he doesn't like much to be touched is his feet, but he lets me, if there's no one else around. I can touch his chin if I pass my hand on his head and go down to his chin, but he doesn't let me only examine it well, like massaging it for some time, etc., it bothers him. I hope it's a "sacred spot" issue. When I touch the lumps, he turns his head. The crust is very small, no one would see it (but I know my bunny perhaps even too well). Sometimes something smells "not ok", but not too strong or for too long that I get too worried about it. I never got to know where the smell comes from. It's from close to the mouth (not the mouth itself since his 1st dental procedure) but I can't tell from where. I can't get to smell MILU's chin. He's been too quiet since yesterday and almost hasn't eaten at all today, I start worrying. I hope it's just a long "nap time". 
I posted it on MILU's thread of the infirmary. He's got one for dental issuesâ¦ that's what's saved him so far, not our vets!


----------



## myLoki (Jun 30, 2010)

MILU is adorable!! 

t.:biggrin2:


----------



## Amy27 (Jul 1, 2010)

Yah more Milu pictures! I love how he lays next to his greens and grooms his foot like it is no big deal. My rabbits will eat my arm off to get their greens. 

I love that Milu tried to pretend he was on your bed because of the ribbon. It is amazing how smart rabbits will be. I have a carpet eater and when she eats the carpet I will say her name. Then she will pretend she was just licking her paw. It is cute how they think well, may be if I do this mom won't know what I was really doing. 

My buns won't willing let me touch their bellies or chin. Now their nose, ears, and back are fine. But they don't like it if I go feeling around their chin or under their belly, they will run off. 

I hope Milu's vet visit goes well. I am off to check your update in the infirmary.


----------



## MILU (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks, myLoki! Which of the heads do you like better? heheh


----------



## MILU (Jul 1, 2010)

Ohhhh how cute - a bunny who eats carpet and licks her paw! MILU never did that. MILU eats carpet though - the first pics on this page show the carpet eaten, it's well visible as a dark strip on the 4th pic of this page, under his tail. When caught, he usually smells the floor or goes to another spot, like saying "look, I'm here. How could I have been there if I'm here? I'm obviously not the one who did that, because I'm here, not there." - no matter if I saw him doing it. That's what I call the power of invisibility (or rabbit logic). They know how there are many dimensions and move to the next one, where, if she licks her paws, she hasn't been eating the carpet. It's like traveling in time, or being teletransported. Rabbits are very wise and they know the secrets of the universe. They move to higher dimension stages. LOL
Havoc loves when I massage his belly. I didn't know bunnies don't like to be touched there, MILU doesn't care at all. I wish he loved his greens like your buns! MILU always has lots of fresh leaves in his plate, but ignores them, maybe because of the dental issue not totally fixedâ¦ he does anything for sunflower seeds, though, or fruits.


----------



## Amy27 (Jul 1, 2010)

I love how you call it rabbit logic. I am going to start using that. It is so cute how they think if they move or do something else, you couldn't possibly know the bad thing they were doing before. I would love to know what they think. Do they really believe we fall for these tatics or are they just hoping we do. 

I would say if Milu allows you to touch his belly, that must mean he really trusts you. It sounds like he is really bonded to you and trusts you. You are such a great bunny mom to him and I think he knows it. 

I would think him not being a big fan of veggies is because of his teeth. I haven't heard of a bunny not loving thier veggies. May be it is preference though because my buns are not big fruit fans at all.


----------



## MILU (Jul 1, 2010)

MILU must think I really believe his logic, or that he really got invisible while eating the carpet (or doing other naughty things) 'cause he's so cute when he does those things that I kiss him and pat him and I say he's a hero for "helping" me against evil ribbons or whatever else he tries to use to fool me. I love how he thinks I'm dumb. LOL It's so innocent.

My lil Havoc definitely trusts me, all vets (who do terrible things to him, even gave him nightmares) always say they've never seen such a good and polite rabbit. They say other pets bite and make a mess; MILU is a Lord though. He knows we're trying to help him, and he knows he came here simply to be loved. It's funny how snob he is at times. He lays down like an arrogant sphinx that thinks everybody needs him SO much and we all must reverence him in awe. He knows we'd be all lost (the whole planet Earth) if it wasn't for him being around.  
Still he's forgiving when we "dont see" him (wink, wink) and don't pay tribute to his greatness or close the door of our rooms with him outside.
:innocent


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 2, 2010)

He certainly has you trained well.


----------



## hln917 (Jul 2, 2010)

How's Milu doing today? Has he been eating?


----------



## MILU (Jul 2, 2010)

Milu has been sort of ok lately. He eats, but not too much. I guess we'll get an appointment for him at the dentist on Tuesday - I hope so, at least. 

Dave, yes, Milu trained me really well. Sometimes I can (like he's able to), get invisible when I break things. Once I inadvertently broke some vases and everybody said "it was the rabbit!" LOL


----------



## Amy27 (Jul 2, 2010)

I am sorry Milu isn't eating normal. Poor little guy.


----------



## MILU (Jul 2, 2010)

It's ok, Amy - at least he's been eating... Much better than what he went through 3 times already this year, when he couldn't eat at all for weeks before seeing his dentist. 

I've found out that MILU gets motivated to eat when I type words on my computer. I guess the noise made by hitting the keys remind him of chewing sounds, and he's a bit "influenceable": if he listens to someone chewing, then he wants to eat too. When I sit down to eat he eats too, looking at me - oh he's so cute!! 
I usually cheat when I want him to eat. I rub my nails in some dry leaves, or "bite" fresh leaves with my nails  to produce similar noises to bunnies munching. Computer key sounds is news to me, but it works - I was typing and he was eating. Maybe this is a good point to add to the story of MILU's dental issues. Hopefully it will help other bunny moms to motivate their bunnies to eat.


----------



## MILU (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm such a dork that today I told one of my bosses about my 2-headed bunny (during a meeting) and I showed her the pic and she totally believed I have a rabbit with 2 heads (2nd person at work who believes my story, LOL) and I guess she got mad when I said I was kidding (I always think it's pretty evident that the pic is fake)... I gotta learn not to tell this joke to a boss during a meeting in which the boss believes in a fairy tale and the other employees don't... but she was the one who was asking me questions about my bunny, she started it!! LOL


----------



## MILU (Jul 7, 2010)

Yesterday MILU had his 4th dental procedure. He was still eating "well", and hadn't lost weight when we booked his appointment, which was unusual. All the other 3 times he had dental procedures performed, he hadn't eaten for days before seeing the dentist, and was thin and weak. Yesterday his weight was 2.7 kilos (5.95 pounds), much better than the 1.9 kilos (4.18 pounds) he was last time we saw his dentist. 
He had - again - spurs on lower M3 (both sides, like last time) and some other teeth grew too much too, so the dentist filed the lower and upper teeth (not only the lower like he did last time). He said if MILU eats better, we may not need to extract any teeth or even go back to have his teeth filed. I guess he's getting tired of seeing us there, heheh
I asked him about the misaligned incisors - I had sent a pic by email and he had said it seemed like the jaw was misaligned - it had never been before the 3rd procedure.. I checked more than once and MILU's incisors were misaligned every time I had checked them. However, the dentist told me yesterday that he checked them and they're normal. He took a pic and they look normal in the pic. I haven't yet checked MILU's teeth as yesterday he was too weak due to the procedure, and today he's not yet quite ok, so I don't want to stress him. The dentist said rabbits can move their jaws and maybe MILU made that when I checked him. However, I don't understand why MILU would make that on purpose and keep his teeth/jaw misaligned for long. 
I wonder if, as on the 3rd procedure only the lower teeth were filed (and the upper were too big), maybe the upper teeth were too long in a way that, closing his mouth, MILU would have it a little twisted, to better accommodate his teeth - ? Well, the important thing is that the incisors are ok.
I also asked the dentist about MILU's chin and the little lumps I feel there. He said "you told me you felt lumps there before, I remember that", and I did, but I hadn't felt the are wet or crusty before, so I got more worried this time. He has said nothing about what they are, he changed the subject after saying he remembered me asking about it before. I suppose there are no abscesses there in his opinion then - ? 
I haven't been sleeping as I go to bed late and have to wake up at 6 am on Mondays and Wednesdays; yesterday I went to bed after 1 a.m. and at 5 I had to bring MILU to my room (he had to fast for the procedure so I brought him here), and my neighbors' kids cry at night (for hours and hours and hours and nobody checks the poor kids!). When I hear them crying, I remember how I have a rabbit who's the perfect kid: won't cry, won't ask me things, he's always happy with whatever I give to him, etc. When I hear those poor kids crying for 4 or 5 hours straight I'm really happy to have a bunny - although I think if I were a mother, my kids wouldn't cry that much, because I'd LOVE them - I don't think certain people love their kids. If a baby cries nonstop for hours (every night) and nobody gets out of bed to check her (they live above me and I can hear their steps when they walk), it gives the impression that these parents don't give a care about her. 

Ahhhhhh I can't wait to go sleep!!!! I got a lot to do, but I'll take some time to sleep today/tonight. I can hardly think at all any more. 

* I'll post the pics of MILU's dental procedure results later, ok?


----------



## MILU (Jul 7, 2010)

Here go some pics of MILU - including the "thing" in his chin. I'll post pics of the procedure later (gotta scan them)... MILU's fur looks ugly 'cause he's been shedding...








Cute MILU







MILU's back







MILU's long tail







MILU







MILU's chin


----------



## MILU (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh, I don't know why I seem to have wrote "she's shedding". I meant HE. It must be the word correction on my computer. Even sleepy. I don't think I'd call MILU "she"!! I wish I could correct that post..


----------



## hln917 (Jul 7, 2010)

Glad Milu's ok after his visit.My I ask why you were told Milu had to fast prior to visiting the vet? I was always told to let my clan eat normal prior to their visits. 
Forgot if Milu is a hay eater. Baci was horrible at it after we switched him off Alfalfa hay which was the beginning of his spur issues. The vet kept insisting we just feed him hay to force him to eat it. Well try telling that to a spoiled bun, he doesn't listen! We started mixing a bit of the Alfalfa with the Timothy hay to trick him. However we noticed he's been eating the hay on his own the last couple of weeks. He has an appointment with a new vet in 2 weeks just to check on his molars. Keeping my fingers crossed!


I just realize from the picture of Milu's chin, it looks like Baci had the same thing. But it wasn't a bump, more like sharp fur, at one point I thought it was a tooth growing out of his chin, then it just went away. Can you contact your vet again and ask him about it? I can't b/l he just pushed the subject aside. Is it b/c he didn't have an answer? I really feel for you with your limitation of rabbit savvy vets.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 7, 2010)

hotmaildeal wrote:


> Oh, I don't know why I seem to have wrote "she's shedding". I meant HE. It must be the word correction on my computer. Even sleepy. I don't think I'd call MILU "she"!! I wish I could correct that post..



Oh... typos happen  If you want I can help you correct it. Let me know.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 7, 2010)

hln917 wrote:


> Glad Milu's ok after his visit.Â Â My I ask why you were told Milu had to fast prior to visiting the vet?Â  I was always told to let my clan eat normal prior to their visits.Â  ...I really feel for you with your limitation of rabbit savvy vets.


Ditto on the last sentence, bigtime. Rabbits do not fast. Ever.


----------



## MILU (Jul 8, 2010)

Actually, I wonder why MILU had to fast too. I understand (or at least imagine) that it has to do with the anesthesia. 
Dogs have to fast for 12 hours, bunnies I guess for 3 or 4 hours - I don't remember well - last time we called to book the appointment, they said MILU had to fast for 12 hours and we should take a blanket there, but I clearly remembered that MILU never had to fast for 12 hours, and we never had to take a blanket to the dentist, and I recalled that, during MILU's 3rd procedure, some ladies who owned dogs said things about the blanket and I asked the staff of the clinic why they didn't tell us to bring a blanket and they said there was a difference between dogs and rabbits, and rabbits don't need blankets and have to fast for less hours. 
They should remember that difference when telling us what to do when we schedule an appointment then. If I hadn't asked that day - out of curiosity - I'd have made MILU fast for 12 hours in vain!
This 4th time I made him fast for about 4 hours, he was starving in the morning, he always likes to eat when it's about 5 a.m, it was sad to see him looking for food and I couldn't let him eat. He found a green sock that I have and started eating the sock....  so sad, but he's been eating ok today. He's in my room with me but now there's FOOD and he's eating. He likes to stay here with me, and he's been quiet, not making a mess, so it's ok.

I know that the 12 hours dogs have to fast (like humans, before a surgery in which there's anesthesia) have to do with throwing up after waking up. Then I wonder, like you do, why rabbits have to fast, because I know they can't throw up. 

MILU doesn't eat much alfafa because I don't know where to buy it - rabbits aren't common pets here, like cats and dogs. People who own them have to guess about things... I've NEVER been said about their teeth, that they always grow and may have spurs, and I remember being told that rabbits can eat bread as something I could give to MILU without a problem. He used to eat some alfafa hay (only kind I can find at some pet stores) but after his 1st dental procedure, he doesn't want to eat some things anymore. 
He eats lots of fresh leaves, though, like carrot tops and broccoli leaves (his favorites now), cabbage, and I've been giving him more twigs too. The dentist said "I don't know about twigs, I don't think you should give them to MILU" but I've always given and I believe they're good for his teeth and never caused any harm to him, as I only give twigs from safe fruit trees and wash them before giving them to MILU.

It's funny that you had to mix the hays to trick Baci, hehe.. about that thing on his chin, I posted on the infirmary and maureen said it if he eats wet foods (he does), that may be caused by the food. I guess that's what it is. I trust the infirmary here 100%. I suppose if the dentist had an opinion about that, he'd have told me. I won't call and ask again because I don't think he'll tell me anything new, or anything at all... 

One more thing I didn't like was the fact that the anesthetist grabbed MILU by that skin close to the ears (like some people do, or mother bunnies do to little bunnies), saying "that" is the right way to grab a rabbit, but I don't think that's a good thing to do to a big bunny. He got very scared and he was going to face a procedure. Why to do that to him? I couldn't even complain or kick his ass, because I depend on those people. If I complain and they told me to look for another place to treat MILU, it'd be a bigger problem. I surely got FURIOUS and asked that guy not to do that... I treat my bunny with love and respect, and they don't even care about him. After having the 1st procedure, MILU has had nightmares some times. He wakes up scared if I touch the area close to his mouth when he sleeps, but before that he'd only lick me (while sleeping) if I did it, he liked it.

* Oh yes, I'd love to be able to fix that "she" on the post, but when I tried I got a warning saying I can only edit posts within some time, and I had exceeded it..
MILU doesn't like to be called "she" because I thought he was a female for quite some time when he was a kid, heheheh


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh Vivian, I feel so bad for you and Milu. Poor baby ate a green sock?! That just breaks my heart. Rabbits should never be fasted. Any vet that tells you otherwise does not know rabbit anatomy well enough. Rabbits eat all day, poop all day and any stoppage in their digestive tract because of absence of food is a danger because there's nothing to push things along. 

Screening questions for vets: http://rabbit.org/faq/sections/vet.html#questions

Understandably, location is a factor and you do the best you can... I'm glad you at least said something to the anesthesiologist... grabbing bunny by the scruff is so painful. They're not like cats, they don't have much skin there so it pulls and hurts.


----------



## MILU (Jul 8, 2010)

Thank you Helen for correcting that post for me. 
MILU couldn't even eat the green sock, I had to stop him, he had to fast and socks aren't on his diet - fasting or feasting!
The anesthesiologist said (only when I was leaving) that he won't do that to MILU anymore, and I guess he really won't. It seems like the same dentist also treats bunnies in another address, closer to where I live, and the anesthesiologist isn't the same. The funny thing is that I remember someone else having given us the phone number of this place (closer to my home) and my mother said she called but that address would only treat cats and dogs. Now they told us rabbits too. I hope so!!!
It's sort of "shocking news" to me to know that rabbits must not fast ever. They always told me my bunny had to fast for some hours (3 or 4) before the procedure. I've always found it strange, but never questioned (as they don't like questioning and only talk to me for 5 minutes or less, and I got other important things to ask too...) 
You also tell me that we're not supposed to grab bunnies by their scruff and a guy who's supposed to *treat* sick animals did it. I always have more and more reasons to hate this place... and to praise people like you - and everybody from RO!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 8, 2010)

The other reason rabbits are not fasted is because they cannot puke. It was my understanding that this is a common cause of death among cats and dogs under anesthesia... they vomit, and the vomit is aspirated into their lungs.

As buns can't puke, they can eat up until the moment they go in.

Twigs are A-OK for him; very good, in fact! They will help keep his teeth worn down. 
Where do you live in Brazil, exactly, Vivian? I wonder if there is a guide to safe regional plants?

(Technically, he can be scruffed only if his behind is supported... I would still be unhappy if someone did that to my rabbit, though.  )

I really hope the little man feels a lot better soon. We're sending our best vibes to him.ray:


----------



## MILU (Jul 8, 2010)

** I've checked the screening questions for vets and that's great! I wish I had more options. The vets I've found so far all failed! The one most people indicated and is the "very best" here kills all animals he "treats". Bizarre is not enough to describe what his clinic is. Up to now, the dentist has been the only one who hasn't yet caused bad harm to my bun... but they tell us bunnies have to fast


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 8, 2010)

Well, I'll tell you this... they probably aren't able to actually TELL whether he's fasted or not. I would just feed him, and hope they don't notice. Really, what could they do?


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 9, 2010)

NorthernAutumn wrote:


> Well, I'll tell you this... they probably aren't able to actually TELL whether he's fasted or not. I would just feed him, and hope they don't notice. Really, what could they do?



That's true. A rabbit that has recently eaten may have bits of hay and whatever else inside their mouth, but that's all they can "tell"...


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 9, 2010)

LOL... yeah, just give him a big drink before he goes in, and get Milu to swish it around a bit. If they find hay in the teeth, I would look horrified and surprised "I'm so terribly sorry, blah blah blah"...


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 9, 2010)

Upon finding stuff in his teeth, just tell the doc, "I told Milu that he would have to fast for 4 hours. He promptly ate his dinner early and said he was "saving some for later". I didn't know this is what he meant, I swear!"


----------



## hln917 (Jul 9, 2010)

Even better, after Milu eats, bring hisstraight to thevet and let himpoop and pee on him. Payback for telling a bun not to eat!:biggrin2:


----------



## MILU (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi everybody - sorry for not having written. I'm still hav ing internet issues, and now I connect via dial-up, which is almost as fast as the opposite of the speed of light. Doctors and vets aren't the only kind of service we can't count on here in this part of the world!

@ Autumn

Thanks for posting here and explaining better about anesthesia and fasting, I live in Sao Paulo - SP. I usually give MILU branches of guava and mango tree. They never caused any harm, so I still give them to MILU despite what his dentist said. MILU's behind was not being supported when that man scruffed him. 

Thanks for the suggestions, I can always pretend I haven't seen MILU eating...  
Well, once it happened that it was early in the morning before the procedure and MILU had to fast (and did) but he went to his bathroom and pooped and then ate.. well, you know what.... I told that to the dentist, and he said "no problem". I may let MILU eat and, if they ask, I can always say that happened again - heheheh

MILU is ok, but today his chin was all wet again. I tend (or prefer) not to believe that he has another dental problem so soon again. But don't worry, he's doing good, he's been eating well lately and being very "productive" 

@ Kirbyultra Helen - "I was saving some for later" sounds so cute!! heheh I'll love to use this excuse some time! 

@ hin917 Helen - What a great suggestion!!!!!!!! Actually, this "fasting" thing made me understand why, especially after the first times MILU went to the dentist, it took days for him to be able to poop again. Poor bunny, starving for so long and they tell us to starve him even more. The other times MILU was so hurt by the spurs that he didn't really want to eat - so I only didn't syringe food into his mouth - but this last time he was really hungry and I didn't let him eat. I felt really bad, especially when he wanted to eat my green sock. Then he came back home dizzy and uncomfortable after the procedure, and didn't want to eat well for some days. If only I knew before that he could have eaten! Well, at least the future procedures will be different. Thank you all!!!! 


**** With my ultra-slow internet, I spend minutes to open a page, so I'm not visiting the website much these days. I really miss all your stories and the pics of your CUTE bunnies though, I'll try to show up more often. I'll definitely do when I solve my internet problem. This website is an addiction to me, I love rabbits and everyone who loves them - and who do better than you? Please hug and cuddle your bunnies for me!!!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 18, 2010)

Great to hear from you, Vivian! Too bad your internet is so difficult. Really wished to see more pics of Milu. BTW if you have trouble loading pages slowly you'll want to avoid my blog page 38. I uploaded 17 pictures of Penny today LOL.


----------



## MILU (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi Helen, the wireless and 3-G internet both let me down.. now my internet is slow but at least dial-up "works". I opened your page first and let it load while I wrote here and on other pages, so I could see all the pics  I wouldn't want to miss any of them after days without checking your blog! All pix are really cute!


----------



## MILU (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh I know I still have to post the pics of MILU's 4th dental procedure... I will, but not tonight, ok? Sorry.... I gotta leave soon!


----------



## Nummy (Jul 20, 2010)

:shock:I am horrorfied at the way poor Milu has been treated! Grabbed by the scruff!!!??? What were they thinking? I just want to come down there and pick your vet up by the scruff of his neck!My heart goes out to you both. I wish I could mail you my rabbit vet! I totally understand your frustrations though, as you know Nummy has similar issues. His eye is even weeping now . I hope Milu feels better soon. I will keep you both in my prayers.


----------



## MILU (Jul 24, 2010)

hi Cheri, thanks for your support! MILU's eyes weep some times too, not too much, though. I hope Nummy gets ok soon. I thought his dental issues left him alone already. He's such a handsome rabbit, and he looks so sweet! It's hard to understand why these sweeties have to suffer. I personally think they bring us so much joy and happiness that they only deserve good things back. It's such a pity that things don't always work as they should!


----------



## hln917 (Jul 24, 2010)

How's Milu doing Vivian? Still waiting for the pics to prove he's ok!


----------



## Nummy (Jul 25, 2010)

I wish his dental problems were behind us... it seems like it is a life long battle for the two of them. Nummy's eye has not been weeping for the last few days, he has good days and bad days. I am wondering if that stuff on Milu's chin is from his scent glands???:confused2:Nummy has a drity chin too, when I rub his chin he has crusty stuff under there. I wonder if that might be what Milu has too. I agree with you when you said that they bring us so much joy, I absolutly love rabbits! They are a pleasure to have for sure :biggrin:. I just love that long tail Milu has, what a cutie. I hope Milu is feeling better. I can't wait to see more pics. :hearts:adorable:


----------



## MILU (Aug 1, 2010)

@ Helen - I know I always promise to post the pics of MILU's dental procedure, but I just never scan them... sorry! I will post them though - hopefully soon!

@ Cheri - Do bunnies have scent glands in the chin? MILU has what you described, a crusty thing under his chin. Sometimes it's wet. It can be from food, like Maureen said:  [url]http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=55443&forum_id=16&page=6 [/url]


----------



## MILU (Aug 1, 2010)

MILU has been helpful by not jumping on my bed all the time, and having learned all by himself that it's not nice to pee or poop in my room. It's strange how sometimes he feels like doing it and then he suddenly quits and won't pee or poop at all unless I take him to his bathroom. 

Sometimes he's still found in my bed investigating stuff here. Once he saw my hoody in my bed and of course he destroyed the intruder. I didn't get mad because that was the "bunny hoody", the one I wear when I play with him, i.e., it's been bitten before. I know what happens to stuff I leave in my bed. 
Once, though, I left some books (from my work place) on my bed for 1 minute and when I went back to the room to put them in a safe place, I noticed that MILU had already autographed (bitten) their corners. After he does this kind of thing, he's not seen in my bed, but far from it, and always shows himself extra loving, just in case I'm mad, hehe. It's funny how he thinks I'll get mad at him for silly things even if, after 5 1/2 years of being a naughty bunny, I've never got mad at him!


----------



## hln917 (Aug 1, 2010)

Lol~ Sebastian chewed up the back of my jeans once. Of course I didn't realize it till I wore it out in a cold winter day once and couldn't figure out why I was so cold. Then I saw the holes on the back of my thighs!


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 2, 2010)

LOL I love when bunnies autograph paper things. It's so cute! They always get the corners!


----------



## Nummy (Aug 3, 2010)

> @ Cheri - Do bunnies have scent glands in the chin? MILU has what you described, a crusty thing under his chin. Sometimes it's wet.



Sorry I didn't answer this sooner.... yes rabbits do have scent glands under their chins. That is one of the reasons we see them rubbing their chins all over everything including their humans :biggrin:. I find Nummy has a pretty dirty chin most of the time, and from what I know it is normal, at least for him it is. My vet has never mentioned that it is unusual at all either. So maybe that could be what you are seeing with Milu, but it is always good to make sure it isn't anything else.I always try feeling Nummy's jaw for bumps and lumps to see if I feel any changes, as a matter of fact Nummy did have an abscess along his jaw, but the vet said his body dealt with it and has now become a solid piece of bone. I always check though to make sure it doesn't grow and so far it has been at least a year and it has not changed. I am hoping that all Milu is having is a dirty little chin . Have you tried to clean it off for a better look? Here is a link to a website I found about rabbit scent glands.

http://www.ehow.com/how-does_4830500_cleaning-rabbit-scent-glands.html


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 5, 2010)

My son actually used the excuse my bunny ate my homework in middle school. The bun didn't actually eat it all, but there were some sizeable holes in his homework.


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 5, 2010)

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> My son actually used the excuse my bunny ate my homework in middle school.Â  The bun didn't actually eat it all, but there were some sizeable holes in his homework.


LOL, I think the rabbit merely "approved" of the homework.


----------



## MILU (Aug 7, 2010)

MILU eats my books when I forget them on my bed. I've been working as a teacher and it's embarrassing to give that "excuse" not being a student... I always explain to my students that my books look like world war because I have a rabbit... then I always have to hear the same comment "why don't you feed your rabbit properly?" - they think he wants to eat paper 'cause he's hungry... he's just a naughty little bunny, he does all he can to embarrass me - and I still love him! 

Cheri, thank you so much for the gland info.
I guess this is what MILU has (and I guess every other bunny in the world, hehe). I searched his chin many times and haven't found anything bad in the skin. It's only the fur that it's messy and sticky. I can feel "lumps" inside his skin, but they're probably the glands. They haven't been growing. They may have always been there but I didn't notice, I guess. Thank you very much!


----------



## MILU (Aug 7, 2010)

+ here goes the pic of MILU's 4th dental procedure (performed in July, sorry for the delay). The upper pics are before and the lower ones after he had his teeth filed.
He's been doing pretty well, sometimes he eats a lot, sometimes not so much, but he's ok. Not 100%, but I guess this is what we'll have from now on...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 10, 2010)

Poor little guy.


----------



## MILU (Aug 23, 2010)

Whenever I see MILU rubbing his chin everywhere, I remember what Cheri told me about scent glands. It's so good to know that that's normal, and it's so cute to see MILU doing that all the time! I found out that he likes to eat rosemary (with the branches too). I think it must be good for his teeth, so I try to give him some almost every day.
MILU has been doing well, although one night he had some sort of stomach ache, it was last week (I guess), and made me worried. I could hear his poor belly roaring and couldn't help much, but he was fine the morning after. His stomachaches always make me stay awake the whole night next to him and he always gets better in the morning.
Last week MILU also got his 1st cage. My family hated the idea of giving him a cage, but he kind of likes it. He gets inside it for about 1 minute a day and that's so cute... heheh 
At the age of 5 years old, he finally got his own "home" designed all for himself. And what does he do? He ignores it! hehehe How I love my bunny!!!!
I hope everything is fine with your rabbits too. I'll check your blogs now. I miss the stories of all your lovely bunnies!
:big kiss:


----------



## Nummy (Aug 30, 2010)

:biggrin:Milu is sooo cute!!! Nummy and Milu could have been brothers for sure! I am glad that Milu is doing well , it is always nice to have good news. How is he doing with his teeth these days?? Did he recover well from his last procedure? Nummy has his dental next Saturday... I hope everything will go well. I am glad that all Milu had was a dirty little chin :winkI just noticed Nummy was in need of a little clean up too not to long ago lol.We will check back soon!


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 30, 2010)

I miss Milu!


----------



## Nummy (Aug 30, 2010)

>





> Lovin' those cute rabbit lips!!!! :biggrin::hearts:adorable::bunnyheart


----------



## MILU (Sep 26, 2010)

hi everybody - MILU and I miss all of you and your cut bunnies too!! MILU has been doing well, it's been almost 3 months since he had his last dental procedure. He's been ok, although he scares me sometimes by not eating or with "weird" droppings, etc. 

Today for the1st time since January he ate some veggies that he never ate anymore (since his 1st dental issue)! I'm so happy about it! They used to be his favorites before he had to file his teeth. I'm glad that he was able to eat them again today, he seems to be happy.


----------



## hln917 (Oct 6, 2010)

How's Milu doing? Glad to hear he's eating his veggies. I know how you feel, I get paranoid when Baci or Shades don't finish their food right away. I've been mixing alfalfa hay with the timothy just to make them eat more hay and so far it's working. Is Milu a good hay eater?


----------



## MILU (Oct 10, 2010)

I've never found hay here, only alfafa hay - which MILU liked better before his dental procedures. I'm glad to say that on the 6th he completed 3 months without going to the dentist (Thank God!!) but sometimes he still scares me. He recently hasn't been eating much , but when that happens I give him branches of trees like mango and guava, also rosemary with the branches, and he seems to feel better. I guess they help filing spurs that may be beginning to form, or at least open his appetite a little.
He hasn't been eating much, but at least he's been eating some, and has been a happy and very naughty bunny, making a real mess all over, hehe. 
I want to travel this month and I hope he's ok. I already instructed my mother to take him to the dentist if he shows any signs of problems, but I know he'll miss me... I'll miss him too. I almost canceled my trip but I've always wanted to go to Alaska and this is my chance now. Hopefully MILU will be ok.I'll call to talk to him when I'm away...


----------



## MILU (Dec 5, 2010)

He's dying..... I was traveling and when I came back on Friday he was ok, sniffed my stuff, stayed in my room with me.... (but I didn't see him eating).

Yesterday he was weird. I noticed he didn't eat at all... I noticed some noise in his belly and thought it was just a stomachache or gas, which sometimes he has, but then he always gets better before the next morning. My mother told me to leave him alone and that maybe he was sick because I'm always around him and he wants to be alone. I don't think that was the problem.

Today he was weak, not yet recovered so I started worrying for real. I syringed water and food but it seemed to have a bad effect on him. He's just had spasms (convulsions?) kicking (while laying down) and finally got knocked unconscious. His eyes are open and he's stiff like a stuffed animal. However, I believe he's still alive. I don't feel any heartbeat or breathing because his chest is really stiff, but when my other bunny Fedorento died, his eyes kind of "faded", and MILU's eyes are still like the eyes of a bunny who's alive, they didn't fade. He's also not "cold", he's kind of warm still, although not too much. I wonder if he had something that caused him to get paralyzed, I have the impression that he's still alive. Please let me know if the body stiffness and absence of nostril movement mean that he died. He's such a good bunny that he waited for me to come back from my trip to say good-bye. Even if he's still alive, I guess there's not much to do besides taking him somewhere to put him to sleep, is there anything else I can do (considering our vets suck)? I'm keeping him warm and covered just in case. I don't want him to suffer any more. Hopefully there will be something I can do to bring him back and make him recover movement. 
Thank you for everything!


----------



## MILU (Dec 5, 2010)

I called a vet and he told me to put a mirror in front of his nose. There was no steam in the mirror. He told me to feel his heartbeat. I could feel no heartbeat, although I could feel "something" moving, I guess. He told me to scratch his cornea with my nail (ugh, that was tough!) - no response. He doesn't blink at all, he doesn't move his nostrils, chest or anything at all. According to the vet, I've been petting a dead bunny. 
:in tears: :rip:
I refuse to believe that, after so many times for 1 year in which my bunn had reasons enough to have passed, he stayed alive, and now he suddenly died without no reason at all!!!
:nerves1 :bawl:
:cry4:
At least, if he "passed", he did it in MY hands, not at any unscrupulous "vet" here, or alone. He "passed" knowing that he was loved until his last breath, and he fought to stay but I realized it was too hard for him and I told him he could go where he had to, and do what he had to. I guess he did it. 
One thing still puzzles me: his eyes don't look like "dead". My other bunny had his eyes "fading" when he died. MILU's eyes are still like alive, they didn't fade at all. I'm hopeful that he'll get up and recover. I read that sometimes bunnies have seizures and some sort of coma and then they wake up. I hope that's the case.


----------



## MILU (Dec 6, 2010)

He didn't wake up. He was gone. 
He wanted to stay so much that even after he passed, he still looked alive and I could even hear noise in his chest for some time and I thought it was heartbeat, but this morning there was no doubt that he really wasn't there anymore. When I called my brother and asked him to say "bye" to MILU, he thought I was kidding. I had to tell him about 3 or 4 times it was true. He couldn't believe it. He thought I was joking, after all, MILU passed through so many things... and always did well!

I will miss him enormously. He was the best bunny ever. 
He wasn't just a bunny. He pretended he was just a cute fluffy pet but he was everything. 
He had the power of absorbing personalities and features of everything around him. He knew how to vanish, he knew how to fly. He knew how to become a wall or how to pretend he was a simple silly bunny. He could speak with his eyes. He could listen with them, too. He changed the thought of a British philosopher, follower of Wittgenstein, who said animals aren't intelligent and don't have rational thoughts. He inspired the arts and he was internationally known as the Brazilian two-headed rabbit. He's got condolences from all over the world. I can spend eternity saying his deeds and still it won't be enough. He was way better than time and human understanding.

MILU, there's nothing I can say to you to express your greatness and, in my limited way, how I understand you and how I appreciate your company and all you taught me in these almost 6 years we had together. I guess the only thing I can say to try to express my feelings is 
MILU, I LOVE YOU, REGARDLESS. 
I ALWAYS WILL.
YOU WILL BE ENORMOUSLY MISSED (LIKE YOUR COMRADE FEDORENTO)
THANK YOU FOR BEING MY TEACHER AND MY PUPIL. 
THANK YOU FOR GIVING ME THE BEST GIFT I'VE EVER GOT - YOUR COMPANY.
THANK YOU FOR EVERYTHING.
THANK YOU FOR EXISTING, AND FOR ACCEPTING BEING PART OF MY LIFE.
THANK YOU.

I LOVE YOU.


----------



## hln917 (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh Vivian, I'm so sorry. Part of me was feeling the same way hoping he wasn't really gone. You gave him such a great home and wonderful care. I'm sure he knew that. Hugs to you. I'll miss him also.


----------



## Nikki_Shortstuff (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi Vivian, I just want to say so sorry for your loss... =( I only just joined the site yesterday, and I started reading the beginning of your blog which you wrote months back, it was amazing what your bunny went through. I then went to the most recent post and it broke my heart to find out he passed away today...you were a wonderful friend to Milu, you gave him a warm home, love, you made him HAPPY. Be happy that you gave him the best life a rabbit could ask for. "Don't cry because it's over, smile because it happened."

-Lots of love, Nikki. xxx


----------



## MILU (Dec 7, 2010)

@ Nikki:
thank you so much for your words!!! And for stopping by at MILU's blog! He was really special... 
I'm sad not because he's resting, but I have a feeling I could have done more for him..... I wish I could show him better how much I loved him... I miss him.. but he surely left good memories and I will always love him. Regardless of time and space, or even "dimensions" or whatever. As well as other dear pets. 
Thanks a lot again. I can't see your bunny's blog, but I hope he/she/they is/are ok and you too!

@ Helen:
Thank you so much for all the support you've been giving us. I really like your bunnies and I wish my internet connection were better so I could keep following your blog and checking RO more often. I'll keep checking it but not everyday. I wish I could! I love this website and all the cute bunnies here! You have an amazing clan, they're extra cute, I hope they're all doing well!


----------



## Nikki_Shortstuff (Dec 7, 2010)

Vivian, reading your blog has shown me that you loved him dearly. Don't feel like you "could have done more", you were an amazing owner and any bunny would be lucky to have you. I don't have a blog but you've definately inspired me to start one. I only got my rabbit Charlie half a week ago. He's about 7 weeks old, just a baby. One day I hope that one day we can be as close and you and Milu were. =)

-Nikki xxx


----------



## MILU (Dec 7, 2010)

How cute Charlie is!! I hope you two become great friends too. MILU was great. He always understood and knew everything. I also knew everything about him and we never needed words!
Thanks for your nice words and I'm happy to know that you'll start a blog for Charlie. I'm sure everybody would like to know more about you and him, and how he will develop his bunny activities when growing up. Baby bunnies are SO cute!!!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 7, 2010)

I am so very sorry. I don't know what to say, other than I know how bad it hurts. There's no description.

Hugs and love and I'm so very sorry.

RIP MILU :rainbow:ink iris:

And Viv? I also want to add that your feelings of should've would've are so completely normal, I had them as well, very intently for weeks. Everyone kept telling me to not beat myself up over it, but that's all you do. I'm thinking of you and if u need to talk, I'm here.ray::hug:


----------



## Dragonrain (Dec 7, 2010)

:hug:

I'm so sorry.


----------



## kirbyultra (Dec 7, 2010)

Vivian, I saw your blog last night and the whole thing from December 5 -6 was so unreal... I don't know how I managed to miss it in the Infirmary and in the Bunny Blogs these last few days. I am SO sorry for your loss. I never met you or Milu but he was so extraordinary that I felt like I lost him too. And you were such a great bunny mom. You did so much for him above and beyond what he could have had being in Brazil with no rabbit savvy vets -- he couldn't have had a better mom. He is definitely a bunny angel now and you should never doubt that he loved you. You shouldn't feel like you didn't do everything that you could have for him. 

I hope you will still have time to come on RO and keep in touch with us!


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 7, 2010)

I am so sorry.

I completely understand the feeling and the experience. My bunny Tahli died in my arms too. The same way Milu died. 

A piece of you goes too when something so special has touched you so deeply and then is gone. You went through so much together, what a wonderful Bunny Mama you were to Milu.


----------



## MILU (Dec 8, 2010)

Thank you for all! 
Your words surely help me a lot. 
I guess I'm doing "well" considering the situation. MILU was so good to me that it seems like he won't make me cry too much. I knew his day would come and I know that crying and calling him too much would disturb his peace. I also know that he bounced back many times and stayed with me much further than he was supposed to, so I don't have the right to wish for even more. My sadness is mostly for the feeling of not having done enough, although I surely miss him. But your nice comments help me get over that! Hopefully MILU thinks so, too. 
Another reason why I can't "complain" about what happened is that he waited for me like I've always told him - "don't do anything silly if I'm not around, wait for me"... and he waited. Also, living in Brazil and without savvy vets, I wanted to be there in his final moment (after having had that experience with my former bun I can't say I didn't think about it) and I wanted MILU to pass in my hands, not anyone else's, I didn't want him to be alone in his last moments. He did it for me too, although I never said or asked that to him. So, for everything he did, I know I have no right to "complain" about how things happened, I can only think I could have done better. I know I could have given him more attention and maybe that's why he left me? Anyway, "life" goes on.. 

but I still couldn't "clean" his things out of the place, and I guess someone else will have to, because I can't take them out. What I did was placing colored little balloons in his favorite places, symbolic of the void and emptiness left.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 12, 2010)

I've been behind in my blog reading and I just now read of you loss. I am so sorry.


----------



## MILU (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you, Dave! I always love to read that your rabbits were allergic to kids. heheh


----------



## MILU (Dec 26, 2010)

I wish you everybody a belated Merry Xmas and a Happy New Year! I
m sure MILU wishes the same, too, from wherever he is!
ray:
:hug:
:big kiss:


----------



## kirbyultra (Dec 27, 2010)

Merry Christmas and a happy new year to you too Vivian. :hearts


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 30, 2010)

I hope you had a great Christmas.


----------



## MILU (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you!!! 

Christmas was ok but 2011 has been really difficult to deal with since the very beginning.. I hope everybody is having MUCH BETTER times than me!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 13, 2011)

I hope things are getting better, my 2011 didn't start out great but it is getting much better, my wife has a job! Hasn't had one in 2 years, so hopefully things will improve.


----------



## MILU (Jan 18, 2011)

Dave, this is great news! Congrats for your wife's new job! 
I hope the year gets better for everyone!


----------



## MILU (Jan 18, 2011)

Today - Jan. 19th - is MILU's 6th birthday (counting from when I brought him home). I'm preparing this party he waited so much for and I should have given when he was here, with caviar and stuff. I'm cooking now as it's 1:37 a.m. and he usually liked to celebrate by 8 p.m. - time I'll serve the stuff I'm preparing. 
I already threw some colored balloons through the window for MILU.
MILU always had birthday parties with food, cake and candles. 
He had a beautiful 5th birthday party, with lots of people, balloons, and he blew the #5 candle from his cake and then he cut the cake with his paw (with my help, of course, after all, he was just a kid!). It was hilarious. People who don't enjoy birthday parties too much actually told me to give more parties to MILU because it was the best party they ever attended. MILU liked it too. 
I wish I could give him one more of those big parties... 
I'll keep him in my mind and "celebrate" his birthday again today...
I love you, MILU!!!!!!!


----------



## MILU (Jan 18, 2011)

LOL everybody used to get jealous.. all my family members complained I don't ever give them a party - or anything - and I did all of that for the bunny, and they calculated how much time and efforts I spent for that little bun-bun but I wish they calculated how much the little bun-bun gave to me, which was WAY more than what I gave to him. I wish I could give him a big farm, full of friends who'd play with him whenever he wanted (including Fedorento, my 1st bunny), and televisions with his/their favorite tv shows (MILU liked tv, and so did Fedorento) and music, etc, but I know he/they'd want me to be there too. I like to imagine MILU's there, with fresh food and fruit and water, having all the good things he deserves, but I know he'd miss me... hopefully we'll meet there some time. 
I'LL ALWAYS LOVE YOU, MILU!!!!!! (Fedorento too, and all other pets and animals in the world)


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 19, 2011)

arty::birthdayMILU!


----------



## MILU (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, Dave.... it would have been better if he were here, but I tried to keep the spirit of his b-day alive!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 20, 2011)

:birthdayarty::birthday As long as his memory is with you, so is he. Happy birthday little man, you are loved and missed.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 20, 2011)

:hearts: MILU! Happy birthday  We miss you.


----------



## hln917 (Jan 22, 2011)

[align=center][shadow=aqua]Happy Birthday Milu![/shadow][/align]

[align=left]You are very missed by all. Hope you had a wonderful bunday with Fedorento and all your bunny friends.[/align]


----------



## MILU (Jan 28, 2011)

THANK YOU, EVERYBODY!!!! 
:rose:


----------



## Nela (Feb 17, 2011)

I wish I could have been at that party. Sounds like it was truly special.


----------



## MILU (Mar 9, 2011)

* Thanks, Nela!

I still miss my bun... 
it's so weird how things happened. He had been ok for months, no more dental issues when I decided to travel, and he wasn't eating much, but he was eating and playing, his weight was ok... 
I asked for pics all the time during my trip and my mother sent them and MILU was eating really well, I even asked for pics of his droppings and they were even better than when I was around taking care of him, he was doing really well, drinking water, eating, playing, etc. I sometimes called him on the phone to talk to him. I was so surprised to see in the pics that he was doing that well that I thought I'd come back home and he'd be like a "brand new" bunny again!
Whatever happened to him, one thing he understood me saying: "wait for me, I'll be back to play with you - don't do anything silly if I'm not around!" 

It feels that he could control when "to go".... It feels like he was only waiting for me to come back, like Argos, the dog of Odysseus in the Odyssey. The dog waited for 19 years and died happy when his owner managed to return home. It's a very interesting part of the story. Odysseus comes back home after like 20 years, almost everybody thinks he's dead so nobody recognizes him, and he pretends to be a beggar to test his family and friends, and to see what's going on at his palace. The only one who recognized him right away was his doggie, but he was old and sick so he died right away, after doing his best to display his happiness. This is a good link to read this part of the story:

http://www.mlahanas.de/Greeks/Mythology/Argos.html

As I don't have my bun anymore, I'll keep checking pics and stories of the other bunnies around here. They're all lovely! I gotta confess MILU was jealous about how I like the cute bunnies I see here. I love to see their pics though, they cheer me up when I'm sad. Aren't bunnies wonderful friends?


----------



## kirbyultra (Mar 9, 2011)

Viv, your story of Milu has stayed in my heart and I think I'll always think of it when I try to explain to people so they understand how loyal and trusting a rabbit can be if they get to that point in a relationship with them. Dogs aren't the only loyal pet. When a rabbit bonds with another creature, whether it be human, dog, cat or another rabbit, they are invested in a way that is deeper than human marriage. The fact that he waited for you to return so he could see you in his last moments is really precious. He really loved you. :hearts


----------



## MILU (Mar 9, 2011)

I agree with you Helen. Pets love us more than human love, because it's unconditional love. They love us even if we look ugly (LOL), wear bad clothes, etc. I said "pets" (not "bunnies") because I saw stories of this kind of thing happening also with other animals, like even lions, sharks, tigers, etc. Any animal that you show love to will love you back no matter what. 
Although it's much easier for us to show our love (and therefore be loved back) to a bunny than a lion or a shark, heheh


----------



## MILU (Mar 9, 2011)

This is a beautiful story with a beautiful end, but it touches me so much that every time I watch it I cry... it's really beautiful! (this is about the lion)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SsgeH7wMNo[/ame]


----------



## MILU (Apr 22, 2011)

MILU (posthumously) and I wish a HAPPY EASTER to all bunnies and all bunny owners in and out of Rabbits Online!! Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Aug 28, 2011)

Im so so sorry to hear about MILU, I really was expecting him to live on.

Sorry bout the delay in writing this


----------



## MILU (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you Jj! I appreciate you remember MILU and left your comment.


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Aug 29, 2011)

Are you thinking about getting another bun or was MILU just to special to your heart?

Jj


----------



## MILU (Aug 30, 2011)

I am definitely thinking about getting a new bunny, but I want to travel soon and I'll spend months abroad, so I think it's not fair to adopt a bunny now and then "abandon" him/her soon after the adoption. I'll get a new bun-bun when I'm back. I already got 2 offers and I'm dying to get them, but it's better to adopt a new bunny only when I'm sure I'll be around to give them attention and everything they need. You know, when a bunny owns a person they don't really want their slaves to go have a life somewhere else...


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Aug 30, 2011)

That's good. I think you're a very wise person for doing that


----------



## MILU (Aug 31, 2011)

It's not easy, but it's the best thing to do, I guess...


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Aug 31, 2011)

Stay strong and just imagine how happy the new bunny Later will be!!


----------



## Lucy500 (Sep 28, 2011)

I joined RO a little while ago and I just finished reading your blog, tears came down my eyes when I got to the post when Milu passed. You are wonderful, I send a big hug your way and Bonkers sends Milu some binkies


----------



## MILU (Dec 5, 2011)

1 year since MILU left. I'm fasting today. It feels like he was here yesterday... I hope he doesn't mind me thinking about him so much, and sometimes even acting like he's still around... sigh...


----------



## MILU (Dec 5, 2011)

btw, thank you Lucy500 for reading, for your kind words and for the hugs! Deeply appreciated!!! Say hi and give Bonkers some hugs and kisses for me


----------



## MILU (Jan 19, 2012)

Today it would be MILU's 7th birthday... and it's funny, I've just seen that I have 777 posts here on RO... :shock: :?


Today will be a day to stop and send good vibes to all those who may need.. my MILU and others. ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:

I hope you're having a beautiful party, MILU! I know you have very nice guests :rainbow:... have fun, you all!!!! urplepansy:

:birthday arty: :trio :boohoo::balloons::hug::hug2::kiss::hearts:
:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 19, 2012)

Happy B-Day MILU! Invite Aero and Thumper will you?
Vivian, I'm so sorry about your losses this week and the sorrow on your shoulders. All it means is that the world will take a good turn in your life!
Jj
PS Also on your 7th page...


----------



## MILU (Jan 19, 2012)

Jj, I've just noticed the post wishing MILU a happy 7th b-day opened the 7th page, yes... 
And yes, MILU certainly is in the company of Aero and Thumper, they're great bunnies and their company is much appreciated in heaven now!
I hope you're right about the good turn. It's been very difficult to go on like this, nothing else makes sense, and it feels like there's no reason to keep things going since 2010 when the shadow of death made itself more present and evident in what's supposed to be my life.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jan 19, 2012)

Happy B-day Milu! :balloons: :birthday 

~ have Jelly and Speckles to your party up there Milu! I'm sure they'd be happy to come!

It's been almost a year since I lost my precious Jelly, and its almost her birthday again. I'm so thankful that God blessed me with years with Jelly but continue to miss her soo much-I know how it feels. Her birthday will be one tough day for me.


----------



## MILU (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks Mia!
Jelly and Speckles are attending MILU's party for sure! It's a big, big party! 
I wish I could attend it too... 
We gotta think about the good things and wait for the day when we'll reunite again. MILU told me many times in my dreams that he's alive - we'll meet again someday!! 
* and everybody will meet their beloved ones too!


----------

